# [Guide] How to Create a Fully Automatic Internet Connection?



## Vishal Gupta (Apr 15, 2008)

*How to Create a Fully Automatic Internet Connection?*

Yesterday I posted this guide on my website and today I thought of sharing with it you all here.   

Recently someone asked me how can he make his Internet connection automatic so that he doesnt need to double-click on the connection, enter credentials, click on Connect button, etc?

All of us use Internet and most of us want the same thing as the above mentioned guy asked. So in this guide, I’ll tell you a detailed step-by-step method to make your existing or new Internet connection fully automatic. You’ll not need to enter your user name and password again and again, you’ll not need to click on “Connect” button each time.

Most of us might be knowing it already but I hope it'll help someone for sure.   

When you double-click on the connection, it shows following window:

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v374/vishaal_here/1.jpg

When you click on “*Connect*“, it starts connecting. But next time, when you start the connection, it doesnt save your credentials and shows a window with blank user name and password.

So when you enter your credentials, make sure you have enabled the checkbox “*Save this user name and password for the following users*“. You can select “*Me only*” or “*Anyone who uses this* acc. to your requirements.

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v374/vishaal_here/3.jpg

Now it’ll always save your credentials and you’ll not need to enter them every time you start the connection.

Now lets move further. Even it saves your credentials, whenever you double-click on the connection, it still shows the dialog box containing your user name and password.

If you want to bypass this window and want the connection to immediately dial whenever you double-click on it, then click on “*Properties*” button and disable “*Prompt for name and password, certificate, etc*” option.

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v374/vishaal_here/5.jpg

Now it’ll not show the dialog box and will connect to Internet as soon as you double-click on it.

You can also create a shortcut to your Internet Connection on Desktop to quickly start it. Open *Network Connections* and right-click on your connection and select “*Create Shortcut*“. It’ll create a shortcut on Desktop.

You can rename it. You can also move it to “Quick Launch” toolbar.
 If you want the connection to immediately start with Windows, then you can add this shortcut to Windows Startup.

Type “*shell:startup*” in RUN dialog box and press Enter. Now paste the shortcut in this folder. Thats it. Now whenever you’ll start Windows, the connection will start automatically and will connect to Internet.

So after following all the above mentioned steps, you’ll come up with a fully automatic connection which will require nothing from you and will do the whole task automatically.

You can read a few more tips with more screenshots *here*.


----------



## evewin89 (Apr 15, 2008)

another good work from VG..i always wait 4 ur tips & tricks.u simply rock man....


----------



## int86 (Apr 15, 2008)

These types of posts are missed here nowdays.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 15, 2008)

VG bhai ki jai ho.Good work.

Screenshot mein bhi apni site ki ad.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Apr 15, 2008)

^^ To prevent screenshot leeching. Its better than putting a watermark on full image. 

Thanks for your nice comments guys.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks VG, keep it up


----------



## casanova (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice work and nice idea to prevent leeching as well.


----------



## IT Idiot (Apr 15, 2008)

arre vishal bhai


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Apr 15, 2008)

Thank you guys.


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 15, 2008)

Excellent Work as usual


----------



## iMav (Apr 15, 2008)

Vishal Gupta said:


> ^^ To prevent screenshot leeching. Its better than putting a watermark on full image.


 and a rather unique way


----------



## niceboy (Apr 15, 2008)

Very good for beginners. keep it up bro.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Apr 15, 2008)

Thank you guys. I'm glad you liked it.


----------



## spikygv (Apr 17, 2008)

can we make the connection to turn on automatically after resuming from hibernation ?

thanks


----------



## knowledgegainer (Apr 18, 2008)

*gud tutorial VG bro
*


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks VG for this wonderful tutorial.  



gaurav_indian said:


> Screenshot mein bhi apni site ki ad.


 
lol


----------



## nsbindra (Apr 18, 2008)

Great tut.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 10, 2008)

Thanks for this.

Is there anyway i could make the connection dial automatically after recovering from hibernation since i dont shutdown, i always hibernate my PC


----------



## karmanya (May 10, 2008)

Damn sexy tip dude, thanks.


----------

